# calendula oil/petals



## awi (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a soap recipe that calls for olive oil that has been infused with calendula petals.  Is there a calendula oil that could be used instead of infusing the petals?  Also, is this just marigold petals....like the kind of marigolds you plant in your garden?  Could I just harvest the dried petals and use these instead of buying them?  Is it the same thing?


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 2, 2009)

Calendula is different from regular marigolds.  Let me find pic.


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 2, 2009)

awi said:
			
		

> I have a soap recipe that calls for olive oil that has been infused with calendula petals.  Is there a calendula oil that could be used instead of infusing the petals?  Also, is this just marigold petals....like the kind of marigolds you plant in your garden?  Could I just harvest the dried petals and use these instead of buying them?  Is it the same thing?



You can get the oil at your local natural foods or health food store, If you don't want to infuse yourself.


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry, computer acting screwy :roll:


----------



## carebear (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe New Directions Aromatics has calendula oil (they infuse it for you).  I have some too - I've been infusing some for AGES in olive I think.  I should probably go out to the garage and get it - I think it's been a year LOL.


----------



## awi (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I am going to check out just getting the oil.  Any suggestions as to how much to add?


----------

